# Bachmann 806 4-8-4 tender disassembly



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I have the Bachmann 4-8-4 #806 from the Overland Limited set. I would like to wire it for DCC but I can't figure out how to get the tender apart. I have removed all the screws I can find, but it still wont separate. There seems to be a tab towards the front behind the drawbar, but even moving that tab with a small screwdriver doesn't seem to help. Are these things glued together?
If so, does anyone have any tips on getting it apart?
Thanks much!
John


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like only one screw holds it all...

http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionbachmann/bachmann484northerndiagram1990.jpg

http://hoseeker.org/assemblyexplosionbachmann/bachmann484overlanddiagram1990.jpg


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the response, Shay. The tender in the article you referenced is a standard tender. The one I have is a Vanderbilt tender. Here is the loco and tender:









I figured out how to get the thing open. The front of the tender is a snug press fit into the body. Using a very small screwdriver, I was able to open the front. The tab I referenced in the opening post is an alignment tab for the front panel.

















There are two metal weights in the tender which slide into some slots molded into tender shell.
















Above the weights are two Styrofoam cubes.









I was pleasantly surprised when the bottom panel dropped out of the tender. I took a good lok at it and it is factory drilled full of holes, with two diagonal screw holes in the top. Sure looks like it was intended for a speaker to me! 









My plan is to install a DCC sound decoder into the loco and tender. The 4-8-4 will pull a passenger train from Omaha to Denver, making a stop in Soggy Bottoms, Nebraska (so named for the marshlands located about 5 miles from town) as it travels along the way. I also have a Bachmann 0-6-0 in greyhound scheme (DCC equipped) that will pull some gray arch roof style UP coaches on the Soggy Bottoms/Alliance local. 
I have converted an older Athearn SD7, using the Digitrax DH123AT "clip on" decoder, and installed a hardwired DH123D in an even older Athearn SW7. I'm looking forward to this challenge! You know what they say: "It's not the having, it's the GETTING!!":laugh:


----------

